

Proof of heaven brought about by science, not religion - hispanic
http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2013/05/19/proofs-of-heaven-popular-but-not-with-the-church/?hpt=hp_c2

======
mhofstadt
Garbage article with intentionally deceitful title. This shouldn't even be on
HN. If there were a down vote button, I'd be clicking it ferociously.

~~~
hispanic
Wow, that's harsh. This is the part of the article that speaks to why I
submitted it to HN:

"He says science, not religion, resurrected the afterlife. Advances in
cardiopulmonary resuscitation meant that patients who would have died were
revived, and many had stories to share."

Regardless, I don't see why you consider it a "garbage article". It seems
well-written to me.

~~~
mhofstadt
Everyone is free to believe anything they want, but mixing "science" into this
article is rather degrading to genuine scientific inquiry. This is an article
with an agenda, and that agenda is selling a book to believers. You can find a
more appropriate platform to post this on.

------
Tmmrn
What I like most about this article:

> Many people are never the same, Moody says. They abandon careers that were
> focused on money or power for more altruistic pursuits.

Yet every single link in the article leads to a book that is sold for profit.
None of them have an ebook free of charge.

Also, I didn't see any proof.

~~~
hispanic
Haha - nice observation.

I consider these portions of the article "proof", or at least convincing
evidence:

"Todd Burpo, Colton’s father, says he was skeptical about his son’s story
until his son described meeting a great-grandfather and a miscarried baby
sister — something no one had ever told him about."

"She never told her baby about God, Jesus, her near-death experience, nothing.
All that happened when the girl was 8 weeks old. How could she remember that?"

~~~
dsego
How about that they just might be lying? Also, kids will overhear a lot of
stuff, and then say things that they think parents want to hear (seeking
validation).

~~~
hispanic
Yup. That's very possible. However, I find the possibility that they aren't
lying to be a whole lot more interesting and fascinating.

~~~
Tmmrn
The possibility, of course. But look around, there are so many people who
claim to have supernatural abilities, yet none of them has ever been able to
demonstrate it under controlled conditions like at James Randi's TV show.

So when someone tells about a supernatural event, my default position is that
it didn't happen, until there is actual evidence. You might call this close
minded but I call it the only sane way to approach things. You can take
another stance and just go into the "conspiracy theory" communities and end up
believing that the government is out to kill most humans, that the government
are shapeshifting reptilians, that the illuminati control the government, that
the government is trying to control you with fluoride in your water and
toothpaste or with chemtrails or that vaccines cause autism.

~~~
hispanic
There's a balance to be made - between belief and skepticism. If you become
too much the skeptic, you no longer have the ability to enjoy simple things
like a magic show. Become too much the believer, and things like the Truther
Movement hold sway over your life. (Of course, the assignments of "believer"
and "skeptic" here are completely interchangeable, depending on from which
direction you come at each individual topic.)

~~~
Tmmrn
I can still enjoy a magic show while knowing that none of it is
supernatural...

